# Teresina - História, cultura e modernidade da Capital do Piauí



## Keyser_Soze (Aug 10, 2008)

Como faz tempo que não posto um thread da minha cidade natal, vai aqui uma seleção de algumas fotos de Teresina de meu acervo pessoal. Procurei não focar muito no skyline - embora, claro, ele também apareça -, fornecendo imagens de prédios históricos e de aspectos culturais que não são muito explorados quando se fala da cidade.
Sem mais delongas...

Chegando na cidade em uma manhã de neblina









Parque Potycabana e o letreiro THE AMO, _city branding_ da cidade (Theresina é a grafia original do nome da capital e THE é o código do aeroporto local)









Partiu passear? Viaduto da Av. Higino Cunha









Bairro Ilhotas, um dos mais exclusivos da Capital































[

Parque da Floresta Fóssil, troncos petrificados de 270 milhões de anos









Sagüi (chamado localmente de soím) na mata ciliar do Rio Poty









Teresina nasceu entre dois rios: os pescadores ainda hoje são parte da paisagem

























Estação ferroviária de Teresina (1926), com o nome da cidade grafado com TH em sua fachada

















Painel do artista plástico Nonato Oliveira no Centro de Convenções









Teresina ferve no São João! O Encontro Nacional de Folguedos é um dos principais eventos no calendário da cidade

















A Ponte Estaiada Mestre João Isidoro França é o cartão-postal mais famoso da cidade

















































A ponte serve para a prática de esportes como rapel e parkour









O velho centro da cidade, com a monumental igreja de São Benedito (1886)

























Convento de São Benedito (1941)









Igreja Matriz de Nossa Senhora do Amparo (1852)









CENAJUS (Centro Nacional de Cultura da Justiça), prédio neoclássico de 1902

















Casarão do início do século XX que serve de sede para a Academia Piauiense de Letras









Palácio de Karnak, prédio neoclássico do final do século XIX que é a sede do governo estadual desde 1926









Theatro 4 de Setembro, construção de 1894 projetada pelo engenheiro alemão Alfredo Mondrak

















Museu do Piauí, antiga sede do governo provincial (1859)









Colégio Sagrado Coração de Jesus (Colégio das Irmãs), tradicional escola fundada em 1906









Palácio da Cidade (Prefeitura de Teresina), antiga Escola Normal, prédio neoclássico de 1924









O Centro Artesanal, antigo quartel de Polícia, é ideal para comprar arte local

































Liceu Piauiense, prédio art-déco de 1934









Casa da Cultura (antiga residência do Barão de Gurguéia, construída em 1890)









Centro Cultural Clube dos Diários, prédio histórico de 1922









Marco de fundação da cidade, coluna de mármore cercada por colunas coríntias com inscrições em latim, erguido em 1859









Ponte Metálica, a primeira a cruzar o Rio Parnaíba e conectar Piauí e Maranhão (1938)









Tradicional barco a motor fazendo a travessia do Rio Parnaíba, com o centro da cidade ao fundo









Shopping da Cidade, shopping popular para onde foram transferidos os ambulantes que atravancavam as ruas do centro









Estação Praça da Bandeira do Metrô (VLT, trem de superfície, como queiram), anexa ao Shopping da Cidade









Deu fome! Vai uma carne de sol com manteiga de garrafa?









A sobremesa é doce de limão (bonito e gostoso!)









Um rápido tour pela Zona Leste

















Vista do skyline









Cai a noite na cidade

























Panorâmica da janela do hotel









Deixando a cidade de avião, com a vista da Ponte Estaiada









E, para quem ficou, mais um espetacular pôr-do-sol na capital dos piauienses


----------



## MonWorldwide (Feb 17, 2013)

Wooow! Thread belíssimo e rico. Parabéns!


----------



## abrandao (Sep 8, 2006)

Lindo thread! Teresina é muito bonita!


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Que thread lindo!! E amei as fotos, Keyser! 

Fiquei com vontade de conhecer só de ver!! 

Parabéns, viu? 

(Curiosa para saber como é o doce de limão...rs)

Obrigada por compartilhar com a gente!

bjks


----------



## Leonardo CG (Jun 26, 2009)

Belo thread. :cheers:


----------



## Lord Eneas (Oct 13, 2015)

Excelente fotos :applause::applause::applause:


----------



## AyrtonB (Feb 22, 2010)

Parabéns Keyser, sempre muito bom os seus threads


----------



## Romão (Jul 24, 2008)

Teresina e São Luís são as unicas capitais do NE que não conheço.
Teu thread aumentou a vontade de conhecer THE.


----------



## Jeptan (Apr 3, 2011)

Muito linda!


----------



## dricobel (Dec 16, 2007)

Saudades de The. Lindas imagens!


----------



## flavioralencar (Oct 27, 2009)

Absolutamente deslumbrante!

Como eu amo essa cidade!

Parabéns pelo magnífico trabalho, Sergião!


----------



## Will_NE (Oct 27, 2005)

Linda Teresina! Excelentes fotos! :applause:


----------



## Keyser_Soze (Aug 10, 2008)

Obrigado pelos comentários, pessoal!
Como eu disse, sem me alongar muito, procurei enfocar prédios históricos e aspectos culturais (culinária, folclore, natureza) que não aparecem na maioria dos threads, o que pode dar a impressão de que Teresina é só a parte moderna (edifícios, shoppings, restaurantes) e que a parte histórica seria menos atraente.
Como são imagens de acervo, não tenho tudo o que eu queria para mostrar - o Mercado Central, por exemplo, um dos prédios mais antigos da cidade e que permaneceu abandonado por muuuuitas décadas, teve a primeira etapa de sua restauração inaugurada ano passado e, pelo que pude ver, ficou muito bonito e fiel à arquitetura original de um mercado sertanejo beira-rio, que havia sido desfigurada com as intervenções posteriores. Tem muitos outros prédios históricos que não aparecem aqui, como o Arquivo Público (art-déco, década de 30), o Colégio Diocesano (1906), a Catedral de N. S. das Dores (1865), a antiga faculdade de direito que hoje é a Biblioteca Pública (década de 20), o conjunto de palacetes ao longo do eixo da Av. Frei Serafim (que abrigaram as famílias abastadas da cidade durante as primeiras décadas do século XX, bastante interessante e diversificado, mal comparando, equivalente ao da Av. Brasil em São Paulo), outros prédios históricos - alguns centenários - no entorno da Praça da Bandeira... Enfim, apesar de não existir um "centro histórico" por assim dizer, existem pérolas arquitetônicas em meio ao caos urbano que é o centro de uma capital com seu milhão de habitantes na área metropolitana que merecem ser mostradas e preservadas com carinho, além de mais divulgadas.


----------



## edumarreiros (May 20, 2010)

F A N T Á S T I C O !!!


----------



## Enzo (May 3, 2008)

Excelente thread!
Parabéns!


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Thread primoroso desta jóia brasileira, parabéns!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Lindas imagens. Teresina cresce muito. Deve ter mudado demais desde minha última visita


----------



## Ponta Poranense (Apr 18, 2012)

Melhor thread de Teresina, completo, conseguiu reunir muitos aspectos desta grande e bela cidade nordestina a planejameto parece ter ótimo planejamento, ruas largas e arborizadas, e os prédios de outrora são um charme a parte. Obrigado por compartilhar .


----------



## Keyser_Soze (Aug 10, 2008)

Ponta Poranense, o pior é que muitos teresinenses mesmo desconhecem o próprio patrimônio. Só um exemplo: na maior avenida da cidade, a Frei Serafim, em frente ao melhor hotel, o Metropolitan, existe um lindo palacete de 1925 projetado sob encomenda a um engenheiro austríaco que é o Palácio Episcopal, a residência do arcebispo. Milhares de pessoas passam em frente a esta casa por dia e nem sequer sabem que ali mora o bispo, muito menos a história do prédio.



Ponta Poranense said:


> Melhor thread de Teresina, completo, conseguiu reunir muitos aspectos desta grande e bela cidade nordestina a planejameto parece ter ótimo planejamento, ruas largas e arborizadas, e os prédios de outrora são um charme a parte. Obrigado por compartilhar .


----------



## Mr.Falcon (May 1, 2012)

Teresina talvez seja a capital mais subestimada. Muito bom thread!!


----------



## Robervalda Souza (Jun 9, 2006)

Thread definitivo de Teresina!!


----------



## canelaverde (Mar 14, 2007)

Bela cidade!!


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Que thread fantástico! :applause::applause::applause:
Já fazia tempo que a terra do sol não aparecia por aqui, ela voltou com tudo!
Gostei muito de ver que tem um patrimônio histórico bem preservado e bem respeitável, bem como diversas atrações, Teresina merece minha visita, soube que o forró ainda é forte por lá :cheers:


----------



## del Marques (Mar 8, 2009)

Surpreso ao ver esse mirante, não sabia que existia.


----------



## Keyser_Soze (Aug 10, 2008)

Somente duas pontes no mundo têm estruturas assim, a de Teresina e a Ponte "UFO" de Bratislava, na Eslováquia. O mirante da de Teresina é mais alto, mas o da de Bratislava tem um restaurante chique.



del Marques said:


> Surpreso ao ver esse mirante, não sabia que existia.


----------



## Guiga1 (Aug 26, 2008)

Excelentes imagens, cara!

Teresina parece ser uma cidade muit organizada. Como é a questão de segurança em THE? E quais os principais pontos de lazer da população? Shopping, parque, etc.

Obrigado por compartilhar!


----------



## Keyser_Soze (Aug 10, 2008)

Obrigado pelos elogios, Guiga.
Teresinense tem duas paixões: shopping e restaurante. Como a cidade é bastante quente, você pula de um ar-condicionado pra outro o tempo todo lol::lol::lol::lol. Além disso, a vida noturna é bem legal, tem opções pra todos os gostos nos inúmeros bares e restaurantes, de forró e sertanejo a pop e rock clássico, sem falar no Palácio da Música, uma sala de concertos muito aconchegante que tem uma programação musical bastante ativa e é o lar da Orquestra Sinfônica de Teresina (neste link tem um vídeo da Orquestra tocando o tema de Game of Thrones). Ao ar-livre, as opções são os vários parques da cidade, como a Potycabana, o Parque da Cidadania e o Lagoas do Norte, e os parques lineares ao longo da orla do Rio Poty, principalmente no início da manhã e no final da tarde, quando o clima é mais ameno.
Quanto à segurança, infelizmente, com o crescimento da cidade veio o aumento da violência urbana, principalmente nos bairros mais periféricos, mas nem os ditos "nobres" escapam. Ainda não é como em algumas outras cidades onde as pessoas escondem o celular quando saem na rua ou mulheres têm medo de andar desacompanhadas, mas houve um nítido aumento da violência, sim. Entretanto, no geral ainda é uma cidade relativamente tranquila se você mora em um bairro bem localizado e não em um dos mais violentos, sem a sensação de ameaça iminente que temos em outras capitais.



Guiga said:


> Excelentes imagens, cara!
> 
> Teresina parece ser uma cidade muit organizada. Como é a questão de segurança em THE? E quais os principais pontos de lazer da população? Shopping, parque, etc.
> 
> Obrigado por compartilhar!


----------

